# Meta in CSS-Datei? unterschiedliche Links definieren?



## noopen (18. Januar 2004)

Hi!

ich hab 2 Fragen hier an euch:

- Meta in CSS-Datei?
ist es möglich meine Meta-Angaben in einer CSS datei zu binden? Ich möchten mir meinen langen Text in den HTMLs ersparen, geht das?


- unterschiedliche Link-Eigenschaften
ist es möglich mehrere Linkvarianten in einer CSS zu definieren?

kleines Beispiel:

```
/* L I N K S */

 a:link { color:#ffffff; text-decoration:none;}
 a:visited { color:#ffffff; text-decoration:none;}
 a:hover { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
 a:active { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
```

und


```
/* L I N K S  2 */

 a:link { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
 a:visited { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
 a:hover { color:#ffffff; text-decoration:none;}
 a:active { color:#ffffff; text-decoration:none;}
```

ich möchte beide Möglichkeiten nutzen können, in einer HTML-Datei. Je nach hintergrund möchte ich dem jeweiligen Link andere Eigenschaften zuweisen, so wie es auch die Möglichkeit von Text1 und Text2 gibt...

danke
noopen


----------



## pflo (18. Januar 2004)

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe,
willst du verschiedene Links mit verschiedenen Farben haben.

Dann machst du dir erstmal einen CSS-Abschnitt im HEAD-Tag deiner HTML-Datei, das machst du ganz einfach mit <style> und </style>:


```
<style>
/* L I N K S */

 a.links1:link { color:#ffffff; text-decoration:none;}
 a.links1:visited { color:#ffffff; text-decoration:none;}
 a.links1:hover { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
 a.links1:active { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}

/* L I N K S  2 */

 a.links2:link { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
 a.links2:visited { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
 a.links2:hover { color:#ffffff; text-decoration:none;}
 a.links2:active { color:#ffffff; text-decoration:none;}
</style>
```

Wenn du einen Link dann in der ersten Farbe haben willst, schreibst du

```
<A href="LINK" class="links1">LINKTITEL</A>
```
Für einen Link in der zweiten Farbe schreibst du

```
<A href="LINK" class="links2">LINKTITEL</A>
```

So hätte *ich* es jedenfalls gemacht...

So hätte


----------



## noopen (18. Januar 2004)

hi pflo!

danke, werd ich gleichmal ausprobieren...

*jetzt brauche ich nur noch ne Lösung hierfür  :*



> - Meta in CSS-Datei?
> ist es möglich meine Meta-Angaben in einer CSS datei zu binden? Ich möchten mir meinen langen Text in den HTMLs ersparen, geht das?




thx
noopen


----------



## pflo (18. Januar 2004)

Wie meinst du dass, willst du einen Text in alle HTML-Dateien, die z.B. auf die eine CSS-Datei zugreifen, einen bestimmten einbinden?


----------



## noopen (18. Januar 2004)

okay... sagen wir mal so:

ich möchte all meine Metatags aus dem HTML raus haben und nur wie die CSS aus der CSS mitladen...

HTML-Datei:

```
<head>
<meta name="description" content="Dieser Beschreibungstext soll einem
Anwender im Suchdienst bei Auffinden dieser Datei erscheinen.">
<meta name="author" content="Rainer Wahnsinn">
<meta name="keywords" content="HTML, Meta-Informationen,
Suchprogramme, HTTP-Protokoll">
<meta name="date" content="2001-12-15T08:49:37+00:00">
  <!-- ... andere Angaben im Dateikopf ... -->
</head>
```


datei.css:

```
...
<meta name="description" content="Dieser Beschreibungstext soll einem
Anwender im Suchdienst bei Auffinden dieser Datei erscheinen.">
<meta name="author" content="Rainer Wahnsinn">
<meta name="keywords" content="HTML, Meta-Informationen,
Suchprogramme, HTTP-Protokoll">
<meta name="date" content="2001-12-15T08:49:37+00:00">
  <!-- ... andere Angaben im Dateikopf ... -->
...
```

die HTML-Datei soll jetzt lediglich genauso wie es alle Formatierungen aus der datei.css läd die Metaangaben genauso auslesen für S-Maschinen usw.
ich hoffe dies ist nun verständlicher ;o) weiss nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll.

thx noopen


----------



## pflo (18. Januar 2004)

Ich google mal ein bisschen herum..


----------



## noopen (18. Januar 2004)

danke! 
Das ist lieb, ich hoffe du hast mehr Erfolg als ich... 

noopen


----------



## pflo (18. Januar 2004)

Hi noopen,
tut mir echt leid, aber ich habe bei Google und hier bei tutorials.de nichts
gefunden, falls du es aber noch irgendwie rausbekommst, sag es mir
bitte, ich könnte es auch gebrauchen


----------



## noopen (19. Januar 2004)

werd ich machen, und danke für deine Mühe!

LG noopen


----------



## Tim C. (19. Januar 2004)

Das dürfte zumindest so einfach nicht zu lösen sein, da es, soweit ich weiss, für die META Eigenschaften keine entsprechenden CSS-Atribute gibt, die du dann in einer CSS Klasse head { } definieren könntest.

Mein Tip:
Sollte dein Webhost SSI (Server Side Includes) unterstützen, dann zieh dir mal das dazugehörige #include Kommando rein. Ist vergleichsweise einfach.

Sollte dein Webhost PHP unterstützen schau dir mal include() an.

Für ASP und andere webbasierte Scriptsprachen sollte es vergleichbares geben. Mit reinem HTML + CSS stelle ich mir das jedoch schwierig vor.


----------

